# What kind of down comforter do you have? Where did you get it?



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

So I have had the same queen size down comforter for almost a decade, and it is starting to fall apart and is too small to cover all of us comfortably.

I recently bought a down pillow from Ikea which seemed fine at first, but now appears to be losing its 'fluff' after only a couple months.

The brands endless and the price ranges are huge. I would like to keep it under $200 for a king size one. We live in the bay area, so I would probably getting a medium weight one.

Any suggestions, or insights into big sales?

TIA


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

We have a Pacific Coast comforter that we got from Costco. Love love love it! Still fluffy after 4 or 5 years. Not sure about the cost for a king but I know we paid under $200 for our queen size one.


----------



## blairhoney (Nov 26, 2007)

I also have the Pacific Coast one from Costco, and really love it - it was about $100. Their website is showing a king for $130 at midweight/year-round warmth. I shopped around a bit and the Costco one was by far the best deal.


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic ladies, thank you both so much!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

We have these on our beds. We've had one for about 3 yrs now and it's still really fluffy and comfy. They are microfiber, not cotton, but we don't have a problem w/ that. DH is the cold one in the family and does need to add another blanket at night when I turn the heat down, but the rest of the family is fine w/ just the comforter. And you can't beat $50 for any size


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

we have a pacific coast that we love on one bed, but on the others we have the ikea down comforters and they are doing well. I dont know about fluffyness so much but i think theyre pretty nice

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20133513

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70133501

I would get a higher "warmth rate" if you want fluffy. We have a 4 or something and its good for summer, for winter I have one of these and a quilt over it, but I sleep with windows open.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Check Land's End overstocks - they can have some fantastic deals, and it's great quality stuff.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

We have a king size down blanket from Costco that was very well priced and we love it! It is on the bed about half the year here in San Diego. We use a queen down-alternative comforter the other half of the year and it is far fluffier and warmer. My dad gave it to us and I don't know the brand or merchant. It is just too hot for us year-round and it was too hot for him altogether. The best thing about that particular comforter is it is a single size: Queen. Not a full/queen. It actually fits on our queen bed and covers both of us nicely.

DD has a twin down comforter from Lands' End Overstocks that is 10 years old and still is very nice. Fluffy is not a word I would use to describe it, though. Unless I have just hung it on the line to air out and two of us have spent a bit of time fluffing it up. DD also has a twin down-alternative comforter (not sure of brand or merchant) that is far fluffier and is also 10 years old. She has a twin size bed with a trundle, which is why she has two comforters. She trades off whenever she feels like it and the other one is for guests. She uses a larger than average baby quilt in the warm months.


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

For those with the Pacific Coast ones, do you have problems with the filling shifting? We bought one from Macy's many, many years ago and the shifting was awful. Then we upgraded to a fluffier one from Overstock.com but it lacks full baffle box construction, so shifting is much less but still happens. Costco has coupons for the Pacific Coast ones this month and I am seriously considering one.


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrpbrown1* 
For those with the Pacific Coast ones, do you have problems with the filling shifting? We bought one from Macy's many, many years ago and the shifting was awful. Then we upgraded to a fluffier one from Overstock.com but it lacks full baffle box construction, so shifting is much less but still happens. Costco has coupons for the Pacific Coast ones this month and I am seriously considering one.

ohhhhhhhh, there are coupons for them this month?

Are they in the flyers at the front of the store?


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

DH got ours at Bed Bath and Beyond almost 4 years ago and it's still in great shape. The only thing that I don't like about having a duvet comforter are the clips that hold the duvet cover to it have made little holes in the corners of the comforters and when you take off the cover to wash it, feathers fly everywhere!







BUT, it is warm and cozy, so I'll take that over a few feathers any day.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll be watching this thread. You know, I've never bought a down comforter before and would like to get one for DH. (I don't want one for myself, I'm too hot bodied.) I wonder what I should be looking for. Is there any link with good basic information? I assume higher thread count is good because down won't leak? What exactly does fill power mean? Can someone suggest one for bedroom temperature of about 62 - 65 F?


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldingoddess* 
ohhhhhhhh, there are coupons for them this month?

Are they in the flyers at the front of the store?

I got mine in the mail Tuesday. I can't recall which dates they are valid though, sorry.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

A few years ago I had to replace our down-filled duvets. I decided to get quilted wool blankets instead. They are 100% organic wool covered with 100% organic cotton and then quilted. I haven't regretted the decision at all. I use cotton duvet covers for them.

This is NOT the brand I have, but they are similar. I couldn't find mine on an Internet search, I think because it was a fairly small local company.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I have switched to wool because down attracts dustmites and makes you sweat at night....


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Well we got ours yesterday and I couldn't be happier!

It is SO fluffy and warm compared to the one we were using from a decade ago.

Now comes the really hard part...finding a nice duvet for a good price. I made our last duvet cover with very high thread count cotton and it was such a treat I don't think I will be able to settle for scratchy material. But I don't really have the time or motivation to make another duvet cover.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

west elm has some nice duvet covers for $59-69 (queen) - i am in nyc so my sense of 'affordable' may not be the same as yours, depending on where you live 

edited: and some are organic.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't vouch for the comforters specifically, but I've purchased lots of bedding from overstock. com and been very pleased. Plus, they're really affordable. Here's a link for the king size down comforters: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Down-Comforters/King,/size,/756/subcat.html


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Our comforter from Costco is still going strong 8 years later! I can't say enough good things about it. Hope you got a wonderful one!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

We have a down comforter from IKEA and polyfill one as well. I think the down one is rated as a 4 and the polyfill is a 1 or 2. I haven't put the down back on the bed yet. We've had freezing temps at night, but the polyfill has been plenty warm so far. I'm happy with our IKEA duvet, too, but I do use a top sheet as well so the duvet is not right next to my skin.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

We live in texas and have a down blanket, instead of a comforter. on cold cold nights we use it in combination with our regular comforter. Granted, it never gets as cold as the pic in your avatar!

I don't like the down alternative stuff, so this was a cheaper way to go. Blankets are 20-40 dollars for a king, whereas comforters are 150+ it seems.


----------

